# This old trailer......



## perchin (Apr 29, 2010)

This is the trailer I got for a mere $25.00........ the rest is history.........

Before pictures






Adding some length to it.





After adding length....


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 29, 2010)

25 bucks???

man some people got all the luck... [-o< 

good work brother


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 29, 2010)

Was that a pwc trailer?


----------



## perchin (Apr 29, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> 25 bucks???
> 
> man some people got all the luck... [-o<
> 
> good work brother





Quackrstackr said:


> Was that a pwc trailer?



Nope.... The older gentelman I got it from said he built it from scratch. He lives on the lake and said his fishing boat had not left his dock, and yard for winter in over 10 years and the trailer was sitting taking up space. He had $50.00 on it but after shooting the breeze with him and sharing some honey hole locations he said just to give him $25. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds like a cool old fellers. i love shootin the breeze w/ people like that


----------



## perchin (May 8, 2010)

Picked up a new pivoting jack for it today at menards for only $29.99. It finally stopped down pouring for a while and I started wire wheeling her down. Got the first coat of primer on her before I stopped today. I'll take some pictures tomorrow. I'm torn on what color to paint it, Black or White? :?


----------



## perchin (May 10, 2010)

First coat of paint is on her!!!! Picked up a new set of LED's for it today also.


----------



## Froggy (May 11, 2010)

Nice job!!


----------



## huntinfool (May 12, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## BaitCaster (May 12, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## perchin (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, works been haulted due to rain around here for the last couple of days...... I'm looking forward to a productive weekend, and would like to be done with the trailer. [-o<


----------



## perchin (May 15, 2010)

A little more headway today. I got sick of trying to measure the boat then go back to the trailer, then back and forth, back and forth. So I just threw the boat up onto the trailer to see what I was working with. It's proving to be a challenge to figure out my bunk mounts.


----------

